# Area off kitchen and room two steps down



## Sjsmom (Jul 18, 2015)

We just bought a house and these pictures are how they staged the home. We want to put a tv in one of these rooms and a dining area. I can't figure out the best way to do it. How would you decorate these rooms? Having the love seat right off the kitchen seems odd to me.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Start by placing the tv where you want it, then go an item at a time, starting with the couch no further that 7' from the tv.

Forget everything you saw for staging. Half of the time, rooms are over staged with way too much clutter. As for that, it was way understaged.

If you do not have a sound bar currently. Get one. I use our Vizio 2.1 w/wireless Sub, more than I use our home theater. Make sure you do use area rugs to cut down on sound bounce.

I have our living room set up with a couch, rug in front of it, with a Coffee table, then the two shelf table for the tv to sit on, along with all electronics.

Then I flanked it with a set of Klipsch RB-81 II's for fronts. Rears are RB-41 Ii's.

A over stuffed chair, two end tables and a drawer cabinet are the only other items in that room.

With so much space in those rooms. You may want to divide them into separate areas.


----------

